# CPT for placement of femoral quinton dialysis catheter



## ggparker14

Can I please get help for CPT for placement of femoral quinton dialysis catheter?

Procedure: Right femoral quinton dialysis catheter placed in right femoral vein under sterile conditions; cap/gown/gloves/mask/hand washing used; 10 ml of lidocaine used for anesthesia. Quinton catheter sutured in place with nylon sutures x 2 3-0; sterile dressing placed over insertion site. Ports flushed with saline x 2.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mojo

36555 for patients younger than 5 years 

36556 for age 5 and older


----------



## akappel

*peripherally inserted*



Mojo said:


> 36555 for patients younger than 5 years
> 
> 36556 for age 5 and older




If its inserted through the femoral vein its "peripherally inserted" -- so it would be 36569 or 36568.


----------

